# Electric Blue Ballon rams



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. just got some real nice EBBR. they are quite large for store bought. i still am not 100% on how to sex them other than a pink belly so any tips would be great. as they still have 6 or more, and i could trade if i need to. i would like 3 male 3 female. my resident GBR (quite large btw) is chasing them around making sure they know who's boss. here is a quick video of the 6 i got. Cheers


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good beside that discus. May I ask what ph you keep them in?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

martialid10t said:


> Looking good beside that discus. May I ask what ph you keep them in?


Thanks guys. Ph 6.8. same as out of the tap. Cheers


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

They are all males I believe from your video. I could be wrong. I have some pairs.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with Richard, they all look like males to me as well. the red belly's is usually for the GBR. The main difference I notice when sexing EBBR is the male is usually bigger than the female & the fins are all longer. Here is a pic of my female:










here is a pic of the male(left) & female (right):










more pix and vids of mine here:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...y-17/new-kids-tank-ebbr-updated-1-31-a-20850/


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Diztrbd1 said:


> I agree with Richard, they all look like males to me as well. the red belly's is usually for the GBR. The main difference I notice when sexing EBBR is the male is usually bigger than the female & the fins are all longer. Here is a pic of my female:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow they do look a fair bit different. the top fins and bottom fins are much longer. Shoot i think you guys are right, all males. i will have to go back and see if i can find some females. Thanks for the info. Cheers


----------

